# Lilaeopsis brasiliensis MICRO SWORDS



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I think that plant is actually different. I'm not sure, but I read somewhere that those two (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and E. Tenellus) are often sold under eachothers names. Either way, they are both great carpeting plants and at that price, ya can't really go wrong.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

cwinson85 said:


> Just picked some of this stuff up at the LFS. it was 50% off, couldnt pass it up. wanted to see what kind of experience people have had with it, wounding how long it will take to fill in, ive heard its a slow grower. thanks


In regards to it being a slow grower, I find that E. Tenellus (also called micro sword) fills in really fast. With proper nutrition and care, I had my 29 almost filled in in just under two weeks. This might be different though with Lilaeopsis


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that's L. Brasiliensis. They're not slow growers, they're slow to adapt. It could take them months before they start to really grow. But once they do, they grow pretty well.

Never heard of E. tenellus being called micro word though. They're usually called 'chain sword'.


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

yes the card that came with the pot said L. Brasiliensis.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mistergreen is correct. Slow to adapt, but takes off after that. It is also very pretty emersed.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

sewingalot said:


> It is also very pretty emersed.


Dang! You just gave me an idea. I hope I have some left.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

It'll explode if you start it out emmersed. It grew pretty well for me submerged when I first tried it, tried some out for fun emmersed, when I filled the tank it was all over the place with a new node every other day or so.


----------

